# Fleisher complete boxset



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone here have the Leon Fleisher complete boxset?

Does anyone's edition state that it was distributed by Sony Music Entertainment Poland on the bottom of the box?!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I was planning on getting that set, along with a complete Gary Graffman set. It's all under Universal now. Is there something we should know?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the set. Full of wonderful performances Fleisher recorded for CBS. Both coNcerto and solo. The only thing is that it (like the Graffmann set which I also have) follows the LP layout so some of the discs are a bit short. But a bargain all the same. Highly recommended.


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I have the set. Full of wonderful performances Fleisher recorded for CBS. Both coNcerto and solo. The only thing is that it (like the Graffmann set which I also have) follows the LP layout so some of the discs are a bit short. But a bargain all the same. Highly recommended.


What does the bottom of the box say regarding the distributor on your copy?


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

When young, he recorded Beethoven's concertos with Georgee Szell & Cleveland O.. Maybe he recorded 2 concertos written by Brahms. Each concerto was well-played, it seems. But for a long time he may have suffered the disorder of his right hand, may'nt he?　I'd like to listen to the aftermath of recent recordings.


----------

